# Crockford Pigeon MTN. WMA



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know how many deer were killed on the December hunt and how many hunters?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't heard anything... I know I am kicking myself for not going... I reckon I killed that deer Thursday and got lazy... I love pigeon, and the December hunt is always the best hunt... less hunters and more deer killed usually


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 15, 2013)

I always like the second hunt also. But the first hunt was so bad I decided not to hunt the second. The first hunt was the worst that I can remember for pigeon. I could not find much sign at all on the first hunt and the harvest numbers were the lowest I have ever seen for a hunt at pigeon.


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 15, 2013)

When I came by the check station friday evening 460 plus hunters and 42 bucks checked out biggest in points was 10 and heaviest was 142 lbs.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 18, 2013)

58 bucks and 7 does when i left Saturday evening


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 18, 2013)

Had a long conversation with ol gw bout pigeon and he was trying to convince me that deer numbers are better now than they have ever been....also said better bucks are being killed, which i can see that because of the cove, but that soon will fade....and said that older does are being harvested than young does...How that is a good thing idk but all i know is that i use to have no problem seeing deer, he said there are 27 deer per square mile....so you do the math....


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 19, 2013)

I think we are headed in the wrong direction on deer numbers. When there are only 7 doe killed and alot of the bucks are older age class deer. That tells me that those bucks were not born last year so there were no doe to give birth to them last year. Only 7 doe killed also tell me that the doe have been over harvested the last few years, if there were a more even number of doe and buck killed I would say we were in good shape but when it is that lop sided 58 to 7 I think we are about to have problems. If there are 27 deer per square mile I would like to know were they are scouting. I walked a couple of square miles on the first hunt and did not find enough sign to hunt. If they are that many deer they would leave some kind of sign (droppings, rubs, trails, etc..) and it is not there. Anyway that's my opinion for what it's worth. I would feel better if there was a more even number of doe and buck killed.


----------



## Wolfman1975 (Apr 15, 2019)

superman1275 said:


> Had a long conversation with ol gw bout pigeon and he was trying to convince me that deer numbers are better now than they have ever been....also said better bucks are being killed, which i can see that because of the cove, but that soon will fade....and said that older does are being harvested than young does...How that is a good thing idk but all i know is that i use to have no problem seeing deer, he said there are 27 deer per square mile....so you do the math....


We stil getting good ones out the cove! Snuggle in on a shelf up high and sit all day you will see lots of deer!!!!


----------



## jinx0760 (Sep 20, 2019)

Any scouting the WMA's (Johns Mtn and Pigeon) this fall of 2019?  How is the mast crop and deer sign?


----------



## Wolfman1975 (Sep 20, 2019)

jinx0760 said:


> Any scouting the WMA's (Johns Mtn and Pigeon) this fall of 2019?  How is the mast crop and deer sign?


Pigeon is good lots of sighn if you know where to look. You hear people say there is not much but that's because they dont put in the work and hike the sides of the mnt. As for John's I haven't been there yet this year.


----------

